# Looking for 16" Schwinn pixie early to mid 70's



## ddmrk (May 15, 2019)

Looking for 16" Schwinn pixie early to mid 70's the ones with the front short fender.
Your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Brutuskend (May 15, 2019)

I have this...
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/any-interest-in-a-nos-1980-16-inch-schwinn-boys-frame.148331/


----------



## ddmrk (May 16, 2019)

Looking for a complete mint bike


----------

